# Fishing is on FIRE offshore right now!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an afternoon trip tomorrow but if anyone wants to fish in the morning and your .mil shoot me a PM. In honor of Memorial Day Im going to give a good discount for an early morning trip!

Well here was todays haul. My client also managed three more kings and several more red snapper. The little peanuts were every were and from what I heard there was a couple larger dolphin lost at the gaff today. He also got a 30" cobia that was just a few inches too short but still fun!

I didnt wet a line, this was all him! :notworthy:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super haul for your client! Way to go.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Sweet. You're slayin' em as usual. I would totally hit you up for that trip but, I've got to work tomorrow.

Ugh, the offshore stuff... This kills me! I spent 5-ish hours yesterday off Henderson state park trolling gotcha, spoons, and frozen cigs on a king rig until I caught live ones and I didn't catch a DARN thing. Been out in that area three times now, each day about 4 hours and only had one king hook-up to throw hook at the yak because I horsed him in *noob*. When I was out thereI split the time evenly between paddling over urchin reef complex at about 55-60' depth(#s from fishingdestinguide.com) and back forth just outside the second sandbar. Didn't have a single nibble. All of my bait was completely intact. Flipper didn't even come by to say hello this time!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice haul JD. What do you charge for a day trip?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My normal rates $185 for one and $250 for two for 4-5 hours.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. Gonna try and make it out there at some point and will be in touch


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Crushing it! Look at those blacks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! FIRE fer sure!!!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Jealous of those snapper...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im still open in the morning and giving a $50 discount for active duty or retired military!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I knew I should've headed to the beach this weekend instead of going to the mountains. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll have to look you up next time you do a military discount....haven't been offshore yet so it'll be an experience I'm sure....catching fish is a bonus!! GT


----------



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice combination of fish


----------

